# Noisey Aquamanta EFX 600



## STEVE30 (6 Sep 2010)

Installed my new EFX 600 on the weekend. It run quitely for a day but now it has become noisey and it sounds as though the plastic bio balls are moving around inside the top layer of the canister. Has anyone had this problem? As I'm not sure how to stop the noise.
 :?:


----------



## Max (30 May 2011)

Hi. I just read your post on aquamanta efx600 & I have to say that I have the same problem. I have been to our local Maidenhead aquatics & they said "it's only trapped air",  however I believe that is not the case. I personally believe this is a manufacture fault on placing the bio balls right under the priming valve. That makes balls to move, therefore the noise. I was wondering if you have figured out something to fix this problem. I think the filter is a great piece of equipment and I do not wish to exchange it.


----------



## bigmatt (30 May 2011)

The easy answer would be to drop out the bio balls and replace them with something heavier (sintered glass etc) or sponge.  Bio Balls are good, but no better than a lot of other filter media.  I've got Aquamanta 300 and it is quite a noisy beast.  However, in defence of MA, i have also had quite a lot of trapped air in mine and i pump the primer a bit when it gets really noisy and air does come out.  
Hope this helps, 
Matt


----------



## Fred Dulley (5 Jun 2011)

I can't speak for the EFX 600 but my EFX 300 is brilliant. Best filter I've ever had. Quiet too.
Only other cause of noise could be a poorly seated propeller in the filter head.


----------



## south coast simon (9 May 2012)

I have had the exact same problem with my EFX600 and told the guys at MA who weren't exactly helpfull. However, it is quite straightforward to fix. I just bought another fine wool pad and placed it above the bioballs and that has done the trick. No more rattle!


----------

